# getrelaxed.com



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I found this website called getrelaxed.com and it has different sounds on there to help you relax. I think it would help SA, whenever you get really anxious.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds good. I will have to check it out. Thanks. :banana


----------



## Sam (Sep 20, 2004)

Mmmmm. Fire LOL.. black eyed peas help me get relaxed.


----------



## slosh (Oct 29, 2004)

Nothing gets me relaxed quite like the sounds of a traffic jam...jk

Thanks for the link the nature sounds were pretty chill


----------

